
TechCrunch has turned into complete garbage - loceng
I'm currently referring to their heavily exaggerated selling of Facebook. The language use in them is pure fluff and marketing speak. I truly hope investors aren't stupid enough to use any of it.
======
mtgx
I don't know where you've been but Techcrunch has _always_ heavily promoted
Facebook. In fact, a couple of years ago I thought they single-evenhandedly
pushed the Facebook valuation from $20 billion to $100 billion in a matter of
months.

They were writing an article about how Facebook gained another $5 billion in
valuation every other week. Who else writes articles about valuations of a
(still pretty random at the time) company every 2 weeks and about each
incremental rise? I don't think I've seen that ever before, even on
BusinessInsider, and they do a bit of that, too.

I may be exasperating a little, but Techcrunch was a pretty powerful force in
the tech world then, and I do think it influenced valuations and put them on a
feedback loop just by writing about them every 2 weeks, on how Facebook's
valuation grew another $5 billion, and then that would influence investors and
help it gain another $5 billion. Not to mention TechCrunch was also one of the
very first sites to use Facebook comments. So although I'm not reading TC
these days, I'm not surprised that you've noticed that.

~~~
loceng
Is there any public information if they are paid by Facebook or if anyone on
staff /owners of TechCrunch own any Facebook shares?

I'm not sure if manipulation of stocks is legal like this or not - though it
certainly would highlight why high viewership media are valued so highly by
less-than-honest people.

------
seiji
Welcome to six years go? It never meant anything. You, too, can create a
website and write whatever you want. The trick is, um, tricking people into
believing you matter. They won that game a long time ago.

~~~
loceng
They're just getting over the top in their claims now though.

